

Surprised? - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/notes/surprised

======
cllns
You've got some weird line-wrapping going on.

(formatted to appear as it does for me)

> We now live in a world where it is the norm for an incredibly robust and
> full feat > ured piece of software to exist in the palm of our hands, all
> whilst costing us less > than a cup of coffee and a pastry. The long term
> financial viability of the App Sto > re for many developers has probably
> been discussed ad nauseam, however I do w > ant to resurface the discussion
> briefly. Unless you happen to be one of the luckil

~~~
alexknight
Renders fine for me on both my Mac (in Safari) and on my iPhone 5.

I have auto-hyphenation, but the hyphenation should render properly and not
break-up sentences badly. What browser are you using?

